# What kind of dog is this??



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what kind of dog this is??


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

That's a creepy photo...maybe it's just the angle but it seems to be a very poorly bred dog. Where is it's tail?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks fake to me....


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

LilOllie said:


> That's a creepy photo...maybe it's just the angle but it seems to be a very poorly bred dog. Where is it's tail?


That's what I was thinking. Looks a bit like a wild pig.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

All of the above posts: Exactly what I was thinking o.o


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

This is another angle. My friend took these two pics on Saturday while with her family at a farmers market. We have been scratching our heads wondering what this dog could possibly be. It looks to us like a hyena body!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it REALLY really short, or is that just the angle? Because that dog looks pretty weird, lol! Almost as if his legs are longer than his actual body. As for what breed he might be, I have no idea. I feel sorry for him, though.


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Is it REALLY really short, or is that just the angle? Because that dog looks pretty weird, lol! Almost as if his legs are longer than his actual body. As for what breed he might be, I have no idea. I feel sorry for him, though.


I know!! Notice that the dog is about as tall as the owner's knees. It looks like it's missing its stomach/rib area. It's so bizarre looking... maybe it's a mix? or sick? or ??


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I was thinking maybe it suffered some massive injuries at one time and is now deformed. It's hind legs and back area is all very very strange!

Perhaps it has a genetic defect? I assume it's a mix by the way.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

it looks to me like it could have some pit in there.. just by the shape of his skull... i think really bad breeding/genetic defects on top of really weird angles make him look really creepy... its like he has no neck.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, it's got a pretty hunched back. It just looks like an old mix breed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would say probably a Lab/pit mix. Elderly, and deformed, either by age, accident or maybe it was from birth.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

LilOllie said:


> That's a creepy photo...maybe it's just the angle but it seems to be a very poorly bred dog. Where is it's tail?


I agree. Very strange poor quality photo!


----------

